# Mario 3D All Stars Announced



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

So the Direct rumors were real, nice


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

wow a direct that doesn't suck for once. are you fucking kidding me a new game and watch after all these years?!


----------



## yusuo (Sep 3, 2020)

Yay, first new 1st party games announced this year


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> wow a direct that doesn't suck for once



No kidding, wonder how Galaxy is gonna control with the Pro controller though


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 3, 2020)

I need to get a Switch

Edit: hmm, no 60fps for 64 and Sunshine and not even widescreen for 64? What a bare bones effort.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Disappointing to see the better Galaxy game *completely* absent, but the rest looks cool


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 3, 2020)

Okay so not to be nit-picky cause I'm definitely stoked for 3D All-Stars, but I really wish they hadn't reminded me how good the original All-Stars box art was before showing us 3D's


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Disappointing to see the better Galaxy game *completely* absent, but the rest looks cool
> View attachment 223611



Could be a technical reason, i.e. Yoshi controls being hard to re-implement. Still better than the last collection.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> No kidding, wonder how Galaxy is gonna control with the Pro controller though


A LOT BETTER


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> A LOT BETTER



I hope it's not expensive lol


----------



## Rudy69 (Sep 3, 2020)

I love how the Mario 64 port is done with less effort than what fans have done already


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2020)

Nintendo is selling you ROMS and ISOS with nothing more than fixed aspect ratio... LOL
_*Who'd buy that? *_

At least update the textures or the 3D models?
No?
Okay...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice, can't wait to play Super Mario Sunshine for the 100th time already ;O;

IMO I would've preferred a *new* 3D Mario, but eh I guess re-releasing titles is fine if you're Nintendo. ;O;


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

pity there's no galaxy 2 though


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Sep 3, 2020)

Limited physical release is stupid


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Yay, first new 1st party games announced this year


even though they are still basically ports again


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 3, 2020)

Let's just pretend that the best Galaxy doesn't exist.


----------



## GolfDude (Sep 3, 2020)

3d Collection is 60 bucks -- its preorderable on the eshop


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 3, 2020)

I was excited for super Mario galaxy until I noticed it still uses the motion control.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope it's not expensive lol


$60USD

https://supermario3dallstars.nintendo.com/buy/


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yay? I guess? Minimal effort.

Wait, does pro controller have analog shoulder buttons for sunshine?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2020)

Holy shit I just actually read the PR, they're not selling it AT ALL after March 31st?? Meaning if you miss out, you're just fucking fucked. GG Nintendo, nice anti-gamer practices.



			
				forgot the quote said:
			
		

> Please note: Super Mario 3D All-Stars can only be purchased until March 31st 2021. Owners can still play its entire contents after this date has passed, and can also redownload it from Nintendo eShop if the software has been archived.





osaka35 said:


> Yay? I guess?
> 
> Wait, does pro controller have analog shoulder buttons for sunshine?


Nope, no analog triggers at all on the Switch, so they either either figured out a way to get around that (I'd guess holding the button doesn't keep you in place anymore) or they just expect you to deal with it.


----------



## guisadop (Sep 3, 2020)

Not a big fan of 3D Mario. For me it always lacked that fun that the 2D ones have.. but to have all of them in a single console is pretty nice.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 3, 2020)

SNES All Stars again but the 3D collection is nice. And in just a little over 2 weeks! Any idea how Mario's FLUDD control works without the GameCube shoulder buttons? 

Looks like this is going to be Nintendo's big Christmas plan. Thought they would at least announce a Famicom coloured Switch Lite.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit I just actually read the PR, they're not selling it AT ALL after March 31st?? Meaning if you miss out, you're just fucking fucked. GG Nintendo, nice anti-gamer practices.
> 
> 
> Nope, no analog triggers at all on the Switch, so they either either figured out a way to get around that (I'd guess holding the button doesn't keep you in place anymore) or they just expect you to deal with it.


Uuuungh. Maybe i can use the official gamecube to usb adaptor (the smash one) for it.

Hooray for no-effort releases that don't update anything. Did they forget the effort they put into the first one?


----------



## Lotoonlink (Sep 3, 2020)

Rip Wii U...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

Lotoonlink said:


> Rip Wii U...


it's been dead already for years the only thing you use it for is emulation/vwii


----------



## relauby (Sep 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit I just actually read the PR, they're not selling it AT ALL after March 31st?? Meaning if you miss out, you're just fucking fucked. GG Nintendo, nice anti-gamer practices.



They said the collection isn't being sold after March 31st, so there's a possibility that they'll sell the titles individually after that. That's weird and doesn't really make any sense, but it'd make more sense than them just letting the games vanish into the ether so I'm gonna choose to believe that's what they're doing until proven otherwise.

There are some games on the Switch that act as a collection but will put separate tiles on your dashboard for each game, so if this does that then I think there's a chance they'll sell them separately in the future.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Harsky said:


> SNES All Stars again but the 3D collection is nice. And in just a little over 2 weeks! Any idea how Mario's FLUDD control works without the GameCube shoulder buttons?
> 
> Looks like this is going to be Nintendo's big Christmas plan. Thought they would at least announce a Famicom coloured Switch Lite.


Since it has an extra shoulder button, maybe ZR is 66% water pressure, R is 33%, together is the stop-and-shoot 100%


----------



## Lazyt (Sep 3, 2020)

now we just going to wait another year for Zelda news :/


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 3, 2020)

Gutted, where is Galaxy 2


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welp it looks like I have to take back the 700+ times I said this would never happen lmao


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

no ones mentioned mario kart live possibly the coolest part of the direct yet


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow. I really want to be excited that these are here (and to an extent I am) but they just barfed these games out and did nothing to fix them. 64 and sunshine have blatant design flaws that I thought would surely be addressed but... Nope. I can't even make myself play all the way through sunshine because the camera and control are atrocious. Lets not mention the fact that you can play it in FULL WIDESCREEN with the homebrew version. Sunshine wouldn't have even been that hard to fix... Just gate progression behind number of shines collected instead of reaching the 7th shine in each level and the major issue in the game would have been solved. Galaxy is fine as is. It's not my favorite game but it is by far the most polished. 

OH YEAH (I'm just typing as I go) WHERES THE SM64 DS CONTENT??? I honestly would have preferred they port that game with analogue controls as it is far superior. The physics feel better and there's tons of extra stuff.

Galaxy 2 is absent which I prefer. Both galaxy games are good but if you're going to vomit one might as well vomit both. Since there's so little improvement maybe... maybe it will be easy to use layeredfs to replace the levels???? Probably not

Finally. I wonder if this is a form of emulation rather than straight up ports. If it was emulated.... It would be a lot harder to make a game such as 64 widescreen... Not to mention the fact that so little effort was put into improvements. It probably isn't emulation but if it was that would be pretty huge. At that point we could probably replace the .iso/.n64 files to play whatever Wii, gamecube, or N64 game we wanted.


----------



## Draxikor (Sep 3, 2020)

No mario Galaxy 2? Cmon nintendo, at least the tennis looks good xd


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 3, 2020)

I also love how they announced Mario Bros 35 and thats why took down the fanmade browser one


----------



## yadspi (Sep 3, 2020)

How the f*ck are we gonna control Mario Sunshine's water with no analog triggers? Also, how are the controls of Galaxy with the Lite/Pro controller? Pre-order NOW! But no info.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 3, 2020)

So, we can assume that Sunshine will have worse controls. It reminds me of the Devolution with the Pro Classic Controller.

I wonder if the Galaxy pointer thing will also be worse than in the original version.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

sunshine will use the L/R and Z L/R buttons on a pro controller  instead of holding and clicking the L/R not hard to figure that one out


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

They showed Super Mario Land at the end (not on the Switch) but not SMG2, interesting...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> I also love how they announced Mario Bros 35 and thats why took down the fanmade browser one


of course did the same with AM2R it's only their remakes and no one else's are allowed


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> "a new game?" bruh it's literally a collection of old games.


Did you watch or


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 3, 2020)

Limited availability for a digital release. Goes to show how greedy nintendo can be. Wouldn’t be surprised if they pull it early, after selling so many. In the end, they’ll sell the games separately in April for a higher total price minus the soundtracks. #nintendogreed


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2020)

good grief that nes footage is terrible lmao


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, i did watch. Most of the stuff there were ports and new stuff that isn't that exciting;


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 3, 2020)

First thought, I really don't like that boxart. They just lazily copy pasted parts of the old boxart and moved/scaled the logos. At least the Super Mario All-Stars retail Wii release had_ some_ effort put into the boxart.
Second thought, holy shit, Super Mario Sunshine on Switch. Fuck everything else, I'm gonna play the hell out of that.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Sep 3, 2020)

Instead they give us a Mario Sunshine port then a remaster or sequel...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

limited releases here come the ebay scalpers!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Sep 3, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Okay so not to be nit-picky cause I'm definitely stoked for 3D All-Stars, but I really wish they hadn't reminded me how good the original All-Stars box art was before showing us 3D's



I was thinking that. They could riffed off the original All-Stars easily. Would have been sicc if they did the case horizontal like the SNES one.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Yes, i did watch. Most of the stuff there were ports and new stuff that isn't that exciting;


Im pretty excited for sunshine and galaxy on the switch, sadly its not galaxy 2 though.
Really wonder how the ported mario 64 thing is going to go against the real one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Yes, i did watch. Most of the stuff there were ports and new stuff that isn't that exciting;


this is the best your going to get from nintendo these days. metroid prime 4 is not coming


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 3, 2020)

My favorite part was the new stuff for 3D World. That game is great.


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh God they didn't even add 16:9 to Mario 64... I knew this wasn't going to be remakes but come on... Look at the Switch port fort SM64 it looks great compared to what they are giving us. >

And when Mario Kart showed up I really thought it was MK9 LOL

Oh well, nice direct and I know It is Mario's 35th anniversary focused but TOO much Mario, 4/10


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Oh God they didn't even add 16:9 to Mario 64... I knew this wasn't going to be remakes but come on... Look at the Switch port fort SM64 it looks great compared to what they are giving us. >


they could have at least ported the DS version with the new characters. but nup lets just throw the shittiest 64 version in and charge you $20 for it!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they could have at least ported the DS version with the new characters. but nup lets just throw the shittiest 64 version in and charge you $20 for it!


there should have been an N64 and DS mode.


----------



## Zangetsu276 (Sep 3, 2020)

I hope they release Super Mario Galaxy 2 later as DLC or standalone game, it's so weird that Nintendo even excluded Galaxy 2 from the history recap section.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

I totally read that subtitle as Bowser's Furry.

Really happy about Sunshine and Galaxy, haven't played the former and didn't play that far into the latter altho I was really liking it. Lack of Galaxy 2 is weird. Also happy about 3D World, didn't finish that on Wii U either. No strong feelings about 64, typically I'd just finished my first ever playthrough on an emulator shortly before the unofficial port came around, so I only fiddled a bit with that out of curiosity and won't be needing another full playthrough any time soon.

The Mario Kart thing looks like an interesting innovation in mixed reality, but fuck knows how well it will work, especially for people without the clear space in their rooms.

Honestly the Game & Watch thing looks pretty sweet and I'll have trouble resisting it.

Oh and the Mario 35 thing could be interesting, might just be a novelty but Tetris 99 turned out to be the real thing. Then again the limited time availability for the Mario one suggests it might not hold up as an all time classic.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 3, 2020)

Terribly anti-consumer that Nintendo is making even the digital version a limited time release. Just greedy. I understand wanting a limited physical release for collectors, but limiting even the digital copy to a specific date is malicious and plays on FOMO.
Very very disappointed in Nintendo for this.

Now if you buy a Switch or don't have the money until ≥April 2021 you can't buy the game at all. Ridiculous. It's like they're asking for piracy.

If any other company did this, they'd be torn to shreds.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 3, 2020)

3d all star already is packed. Why would Nintendo waste a seller like Galaxy 2 on this release? This 3d all star already as amazing classic and it would be wasting the chance on a Vol.2 selling a butt load if it included Galaxy 2. LoL look at half the comments on this Tread, most of us will buy Vol.2 without a 2nd thought.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 3, 2020)

Any chance of Mario Galaxy 2 coming as a future DLC ?, in my opinion it is one of the best Marios ever made and improved the first Galaxy in all aspects.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

The only thing that interests me from this, is if Sunshine/Galaxy are complete ports, or if they're using a GC/Wii emulator.
You know why :^}


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury will have online multiplayer


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 3, 2020)

Not surprised by the lack of effort in 3D All Stars but I’ll grab it all the same. Bringing All Stars to SNES online takes no effort but appreciated. The game and watch is a neat doodad but I’m done picking up pointless crap like that. The expansion to 3D World is easily the most interesting thing.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Sep 3, 2020)

This is one of the best Nintendo Directs ever.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 3, 2020)

Im just glad galaxy made it in


----------



## wartutor (Sep 3, 2020)

So super mario 3d world releases december 2021 wow thats way out there.


----------



## phreaksho (Sep 3, 2020)

Wahooooo, awesome news.. unofficial mario64 port is probably going to be better than this one but at least we get sunshine and galaxy too


----------



## wartutor (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The only thing that interests me from this, is if Sunshine/Galaxy are complete ports, or if they're using a GC/Wii emulator.
> You know why :^}


Right i hope there using some kind of game cube emulator lmao


----------



## MSearles (Sep 3, 2020)

Did anyone notice that the Mario the modders gave us for the unofficial Super Mario 64 Switch port looks a hell of a lot better than the one Nintendo is giving us? Way to go Nintendo!


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 3, 2020)

YES YES YES YES YES. I REFUSED TO BELIEVE THE RUMORS UNTIL NOW I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! questions though. why tf is all this limited time? why's the game a limited time thing, even digitally? why are they just gonna completely shut down super mario bros 35 after march? how many times did the announcer say "super mario" in the direct? how long am i gonna have to wait for this to be up on "those" sites because i'm banned from the eshop ? how much space do i need to clear off my tiny sdcard full of games i totally legally own???? forever a mystery, some of em.


----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 3, 2020)

best announcement in forever, but im sad, i thought the mario kart thing was mario kart 9 at first


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> After months of speculation,


comes the months and months of bitter complaining.


----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 3, 2020)

supergamer368 said:


> YES YES YES YES YES. I REFUSED TO BELIEVE THE RUMORS UNTIL NOW I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! questions though. why tf is all this limited time? why's the game a limited time thing, even digitally? why are they just gonna completely shut down super mario bros 35 after march? how many times did the announcer say "super mario" in the direct? how long am i gonna have to wait for this to be up on "those" sites because i'm banned from the eshop ? how much space do i need to clear off my tiny sdcard full of games i totally legally own???? forever a mystery, some of em.


i think the collection says 4gb or so on eshop, but i reckon its bigger, no way all 3 are 4gb together. i reckon after the limited time thing, theyll go on sale individually. i hate how the 35 mario game is limited time tho


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they could have at least ported the DS version with the new characters. but nup lets just throw the shittiest 64 version in and charge you $20 for it!


Why would they port the inferior version? The only good thing about that game are the new stars, and that's it.

Anyway, it's pretty lame that they didn't include Galaxy 2. Wonder if the GC controller adapter will be compatible with Sunshine?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> Finally. I wonder if this is a form of emulation rather than straight up ports. If it was emulated.... It would be a lot harder to make a game such as 64 widescreen... Not to mention the fact that so little effort was put into improvements. It probably isn't emulation but if it was that would be pretty huge. At that point we could probably replace the .iso/.n64 files to play whatever Wii, gamecube, or N64 game we wanted.



I'm semi confident that it is just an N64 emulator with a strong upscale filter on all textures. Though an emulator tweaked for exactly one game is likely to have problems running any other.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve just prematurely ejaculated, sorry! This normally doesn’t happen.


----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 3, 2020)

Reecey said:


> I’ve just prematurely ejaculated, sorry! This normally doesn’t happen.


dont worry, me too


----------



## MSearles (Sep 3, 2020)

Reecey said:


> I’ve just prematurely ejaculated, sorry! This normally doesn’t happen.



The fuck man. Gross Motherfu**ers.


----------



## isanchez (Sep 3, 2020)

If we're lucky enough that nintendo was being lazy and just decided emulate the games then maybe we'll be able to inject other GameCube and wii games onto this.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm confused. $300????


----------



## MSearles (Sep 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm confused. $300????
> 
> View attachment 223621



Stop acting like you're gonna' buy that shi0t instead of just grabbing the .NSP for it.


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm confused. $300????
> 
> View attachment 223621






???????????


----------



## lemonmaster (Sep 3, 2020)

MSearles said:


> Stop acting like you're gonna' buy that shi0t instead of just grabbing the .NSP for it.


No one said that, sounds like you are if anyone


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm confused. $300????
> 
> View attachment 223621


Weird


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 3, 2020)

MSearles said:


> Stop acting like you're gonna' buy that shi0t instead of just grabbing the .NSP for it.



Well at $300 there's zero chance I'm buying it, and my Switch is not modded so....

But yeah, it's very weird it shows as $300 for me but normal price for others. LMAO! No clue why or how that could even happen. I thought something was wrong, no way would N be THAT incredibly stupid.


----------



## risq (Sep 3, 2020)

wartutor said:


> So super mario 3d world releases december 2021 wow thats way out there.



no, its February 2021


----------



## wezlyons (Sep 3, 2020)

Gutted that Galaxy 2 isn't included but great collection all the same.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 3, 2020)

Great games, no doubt, but I'm immensely disappointed.

Typical Nintendo flogging a dead horse, a huge milestone like 35 years, and they repackaged (again) games upto approx 40 years old.

If they have no IP (or genuinely new game) announced in the next few months I'd be very worried as a Switch owner.

When Nintendo stops new content, it's almost always because they intend to cash in with a new system.

And content intended for current system, is delayed and repurposed for replacement system. Doesn't make sense at all for a system which still has the sales momentum the Switch has.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 3, 2020)

Just noticed that they went through the hassle of changing "press start" in SM64 to "press +" but left the GameCube control buttons in Sunshine. Really grasping at straws in hoping this means we'll be allowed to use the GameCube Wii U adapter as well.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 3, 2020)

risq said:


> no, its February 2021


I see i read 12/02/2021 and thought in american for a bit lol. This is why they should always abbreviate the month. So feb 12th thats a little better.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Sep 3, 2020)

If it uses the same 3d models then it doesn't provide anything worthwhile to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice collection, I hope there's a 3D All Stars 2 one day with Galaxy 2, 3D World and 3D Land that would be sick.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Were people actually expecting Nintendo to do anything worthwhile to any of the games?
You guys expect a lot from Nintendo, they just want the easy cash grab.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone wake me up when it leaks 2 days before release. I woke up this morning with a banned switch (accidentally launched cfw on ofw instead of emunand)


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 3, 2020)

Amazing news! I was hoping that the games would be optimised graphic-wise, but it's still a great release! Well done Nintendo!


----------



## lemonmaster (Sep 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> No kidding, wonder how Galaxy is gonna control with the Pro controller though


Just like it would in handheld mode


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nintendo also announced Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit for October 16, a mixed reality Mario Kart game using real RC cars and your Switch.

now this is better then over price card board demos

2 new amiibos to go along with 3D Mario World Mario&Peach Kitty’s


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

Xalusc said:


> Why would they port the inferior version? The only good thing about that game are the new stars, and that's it.


how is that inferior? it has new stars and new characters to play in it all that would be needed would to give it real controls instead of the piss poor fucking shit touch screen controls it had. instead they just rip the n64 rom and charge you $20 for it with no changes whatsoever.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> how is that inferior? it has new stars and new characters to play in it. instead they just rip the n64 rom and charge you $20 for it with no changes whatsoever.


That's Nintendo alright.
Overpricing their shit just because it's their shit.


----------



## sibio (Sep 3, 2020)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Terribly anti-consumer that Nintendo is making even the digital version a limited time release. Just greedy. I understand wanting a limited physical release for collectors, but limiting even the digital copy to a specific date is malicious and plays on FOMO.
> Very very disappointed in Nintendo for this.
> 
> If any other company did this, they'd be torn to shreds.



This, really...
Nintendo, is this all for Mario 35th anniversary? What a shame. They are literally selling the same games again without any effort and some of them for the 10th+ time.
I will buy 3D world as I skipped Wii U, no way I'm buying something else they announced today...


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

Ahhh! This is awesome! Mario All Stars on SNES was one of my favorites.

Cannot wait to play Sunshine without dealing with 75% speed emulation! 

Edit: Lame that it's a limited sale thing.. At least it's happening, even if it's limited time crap.

Edit 2: In the Sunshine trailer they didn't show mario running while spraying water.. Wonder how/if they fixed the need for an analogue trigger. Maybe use L for spray while moving and keep ZR for spraying while standing still.


----------



## astrocapsule (Sep 3, 2020)

To think and realize that the 100 SMB Players Online and the SM64 Remaster fanmade were blocked by Nintendo for all this... wow


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

Well least super mario allstars is on switch... and is not on a cart, like they did with the wii 10 year ago.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well least super mario allstars is on switch... and is not on a cart, like they did with the wii 10 year ago.


It's still the same ROM they reused for Wii, I bet.


----------



## Missing Number (Sep 3, 2020)

......Mario all stars shoulda had world, land n land 2 in it, i'da tweaked em too, 4 player co-op, challenges, voices (optional) E-reader levels.

3d all stars is missing galaxy 2, i'd also give it the 4 player treatment, especially considering the DS version of 64, cept i'd have thrown Waluigi a bone lol.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 3, 2020)

MSearles said:


> The fuck man. Gross Motherfu**ers.


This kind of problem can happen from time to time and an announcement like Super Mario Sunshine “coming” (pardon the pun) to the Nintendo Switch there’s a strong possibility this will happen!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It's still the same ROM they reused for Wii, I bet.


The important thing is it isn't wasted on a high capacity storage medium.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 3, 2020)

All I wanna say: TOLD YA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

astrocapsule said:


> To think and realize that the 100 SMB Players Online and the SM64 Remaster fanmade were blocked by Nintendo for all this... wow


how else would you get rid of the competition and get people to fork out $20 for an old port?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 3, 2020)

Remember, next year is the 35th Anniversary of Zelda, I see a 5 in 1 Remake coming.
OOT,MM,WW,TP,Skyward Sword.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 3, 2020)

Noooooooooo
I want that game & watch and mario 3d all stars physical but there's no way that I'll be able to get a pre order or pay stupid scalpers ;_;


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Remember, next year is the 35th Anniversary of Zelda, I see a 5 in 1 Remake coming.
> OOT,MM,WW,TP,Skyward Sword.


it better have WW HD at least


----------



## FanNintendo (Sep 3, 2020)

Finally Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury coming  I'm sure there new levels than on 3DS or Wii U because of Super Mario Odyssey and there was 1 or 2 levels from Super Mario Odyssey on 3DS. Also how about Super Mario Sunshine  will the Gamecube controller work on that game that have left and right shoulder bump throttle that support for squirt while running?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> Also how about Super Mario Sunshine will the Gamecube controller work on that game that have left and right shoulder bump throttle that support for squirt while running?


Z L/R


----------



## PoiRan (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok. I'm happy Mario Sunshine will be available on the Switch. I guess I won't buy it though, if there are no enhancements from the original gamecube version. Still have the wii and wii u hooked up.

Disappointing these aren't proper HD remasters.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 3, 2020)

PoiRan said:


> Ok. I'm happy Mario Sunshine will be available on the Switch. I guess I won't buy it though, if there are no enhancements from the original gamecube version. Still have the wii and wii u hooked up.
> 
> Disappointing these aren't proper HD remasters.



Why would anyone have both a Wii and Wii U hooked up, rather than just the Wii U that can play everything the Wii can?


----------



## James_ (Sep 3, 2020)

Alright, so

I think adrenaline in running through my body

I'm pretty hyped, I haven't played Sunshine or Galaxy before so this may be a good way to play them for the first time

Dunno why people think they're gonna sell all three games seperately for high prices after 31st March but aight

Also I'm definitely gonna get Mario 35

and maybe 3D World as well

MK Live Home Circuit is interesting, but I ain't gonna get it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

who wants those shoes?!


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 3, 2020)

James_ said:


> Dunno why people think they're gonna sell all three games seperately for high prices after 31st March but aight



It will probably be $20 or lower actually. Much lower for Mario 64. The FOMO is just to extract maximum from early adopters.


----------



## matias3ds (Sep 3, 2020)

cant wait


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah the 3D games of Mario are here on Switch! For celebrate Super Mario Bros. 35th Anniversary (1985-2020)! It includes Super Mario 64 (Nintendo 64), Super Mario Sunshine (Nintendo GameCube), Super Mario Galaxy 1 (Nintendo Wii) and Super Mario 3D World (Nintendo Wii U)! But it's a big pity that doesn't include the best Wii Mario 3D game, Super Mario Galaxy 2. I hope this soon adds this game  Happy Birthday, Mario!


----------



## James_ (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> who wants those shoes?!


me
i want those shoes


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> No kidding, wonder how Galaxy is gonna control with the Pro controller though


Exactly the same as the Nvidia Shield version because I'm pretty sure Nintendo took the easy way out.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 3, 2020)

i should be excited about this .........  just aint mehhh


----------



## SANIC (Sep 3, 2020)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Terribly anti-consumer that Nintendo is making even the digital version a limited time release. Just greedy. I understand wanting a limited physical release for collectors, but limiting even the digital copy to a specific date is malicious and plays on FOMO.
> Very very disappointed in Nintendo for this.
> 
> Now if you buy a Switch or don't have the money until ≥April 2021 you can't buy the game at all. Ridiculous. It's like they're asking for piracy.
> ...


you can literally just buy the game on your phone right now, not having the money does sound like a personal problem

They are most likely gonna relist it seperately which is still kinda sketchy


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Why would anyone have both a Wii and Wii U hooked up, rather than just the Wii U that can play everything the Wii can?


As a Wii fan who has never owned a Wii U, I agree
Unless you're just a big fan of playing GameCube games via their discs


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sure the devs of the sm64 multiplayer/oot multiplayer will examine this new game AND I BET IT'S THE EXACT SAME CODE just you watch


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok here goes what I think:

The good:


Can play nearly all the Mario games on the Switch now.
Every game seems to be ports instead of just tweaked emulation, maybe is just me but Sunshine and Galaxy look as they had their textures updated compared to the originals, also WS support for Sunshine could confirm that.
I have a guess for the control scheme for sunshine regarding F.L.U.D. : You will be able to use the GC adapter for the original controls, or the gyro/accel sensors will act as the level of presure with tilt controls.
The bad:


Overpriced as always (And in my country fucking LATAMEL raised the price to $1800 MXN [$83US dollars], fucking rats)
They kept 64 as it was, only enhancing the resolution, worse than the fanmade port IMO. My guess is that as how old minded purists they are, they wanted to keep it as close as the original (bad decission IMO, that aged really bad).
They didn't fix the original bugs 64 has, you can tell that by looking on the smoke FX, it renders in the wrong texture format that fans fixed some time ago already.
FUGGLY BOXART, that will ruin the collector's shelves so baddly.
*L I M I T E D      E D I T I O N™*
*No Mario Galaxy 2*
If by chance you have a decent PC to run Dolphin with texture packs and enhanced resolution this is unnesessary lol.

I'm more interested in Mario Kart Live and the G&W thingy honestly, and 3D land is still a bit far from release, and many new things for that title are still yet to be announced.


----------



## Yawnn (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone see a difference for SMB All Stars ?


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 3, 2020)

WHERE CAN I PREORDER THAT GAME & WATCH IN THE UK???? 

Sorry for shouting but thats my childhood right there and i gotta get myself one of these!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2020)

Somebody will have to explain to me why Nintendo had the 300 IQ idea of making this a limited release available until March 31st. I know that this kind of nonsense works for Amiibo and the Nintendrones will jump on it anyway, but there's no reason why it should be artificially restricted like this. There are no licensing issues to speak of, they're all Nintendo first-party titles.


----------



## Frexxos (Sep 3, 2020)

to be honest? I only care about Sunshine. Thats enough content for me and I cant wait for it.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 3, 2020)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2020)

The worst part: This is probably their big holiday hit because I don't see another one. Unless they have more announcements to come but it's already September.


----------



## spgomez (Sep 3, 2020)

nikeymikey said:


> WHERE CAN I PREORDER THAT GAME & WATCH IN THE UK????
> 
> Sorry for shouting but thats my childhood right there and i gotta get myself one of these!!!!



https://store.nintendo.co.uk/nintendo-merch-accessories/game-watch-super-mario-bros./12690781.html


----------



## ganons (Sep 3, 2020)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Remember, next year is the 35th Anniversary of Zelda, I see a 5 in 1 Remake coming.
> OOT,MM,WW,TP,Skyward Sword.



Inb4 lazy ports


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 3, 2020)

This is great and all, but SMG2 is the best Mario game.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 3, 2020)

Finally, and nice it will be out in a few weeks. Just waiting for all the zelda ports now.


----------



## ganons (Sep 3, 2020)

nikeymikey said:


> WHERE CAN I PREORDER THAT GAME & WATCH IN THE UK????


Same, let me know if you find preorders


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 3, 2020)

>limited digital release

wew lad


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 3, 2020)

I always knew it is real. One disappointment is: No Super Mario Galaxy 2 (1.5) included ? I finished it but it would be nice to be on it as well. I don't understand.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Nintendo is selling you ROMS and ISOS with nothing more than fixed aspect ratio... LOL
> _*Who'd buy that? *_
> 
> At least update the textures or the 3D models?
> ...



People who don't want to lug around a TV, cables, controllers, portable batteries with power outlets (which are more expensive than the phone variants, btw), and everything that being portable like the Switch is solves!


----------



## James_ (Sep 3, 2020)

In my whole opinion, the box art for 3D All-Stars looks fine. I can understand why people think it's kinda shit but


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

For anyone worried about the "Super Mario Galaxy bs motion controls"


----------



## Yawnn (Sep 3, 2020)

Game And Watch preordered ! Kinda curious to see if any hacking with its usb c port will be possible


----------



## Naderino (Sep 3, 2020)

That Mario Battle Royale game though...


----------



## Agusto101 (Sep 3, 2020)

Great, finally a 3d mario collection we needed this long ago... And fuck smg2 anyway smg1 is better we all know that , people just like whining, the only thing I'm annoyed is that they just ported instead of idk maybe improving more than just wide-screen


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Agusto101 said:


> Great, finally a 3d mario collection we needed this long ago... And fuck smg2 anyway smg1 is better we all know that , people just like whining



Silly comment.


----------



## Agusto101 (Sep 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Silly comment.


Saying truths my lad, not my fault you are not objective


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Agusto101 said:


> Saying truths my lad, not my fault you are not objective



Give some people a chance to have Super Mario Galaxy 2 experience on Switch. What's wrong with that ? If you don't like it then why not let them wanting it so badly ?


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Sep 3, 2020)

I speculate that on March 10 we get a new 3d mario( at least something)


----------



## Agusto101 (Sep 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Give some people a chance to have Super Mario Galaxy 2 experience on Switch. What's wrong with that ? If you don't like it then why not let them wanting it so badly ?


I like smg2 just saying that the first one is better we all know it, your comment is very lost xD


----------



## drazenm (Sep 3, 2020)

Super Mario MEGA milking money mayham mania madness...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Agusto101 said:


> I like smg2 just saying that the first one is better we all know it, your comment is very lost xD



I like both and your comment doesn't mean anything. Still silly comment.


----------



## xdarkmario (Sep 3, 2020)

im excited! but not for the reason you expect lol.
*Grins in native wii emulator for switch*


----------



## Oleboy555 (Sep 3, 2020)

thats amazing, can't wait to finally play mario galaxy again


----------



## Agusto101 (Sep 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I like both and your comment doesn't mean anything. Still silly comment.


If mine doesn't mean anything imagine  yours hahaha nice try fool.


----------



## Yawnn (Sep 3, 2020)

Don't give yourself false hopes, Looks like a port with slight alteration, not direct emulation. Even though if it were true that'd be dope


----------



## hamohamo (Sep 3, 2020)

Galaxy 2 ? Never happened.


----------



## proffk (Sep 3, 2020)

Nintendo should of done a full Mario 64 remake or a Mario 3D Land console port.
Can't believe they did not include SMG 2. 

The resolution for SM64 will be 960x720, SMS will be 1080p docked & 720p handheld. SMG will be 1080p docked & 720p handheld at most. According to gameXplain.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 3, 2020)

I never and I do mean never pre order games but I've already flexed the mastercard at Amazon and it's due for delivery on the 18th.   Now let's just hope I can play it on my banned switch


----------



## Reploid (Sep 3, 2020)

another safevanillapaste for 20 years now. now even torrentworthy


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

hamohamo said:


> Galaxy 2 ? Never happened.


well it is in an alternate universe


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 3, 2020)

ganons said:


> Same, let me know if you find preorders



Official Nintendo store...... got mine locked in!!!!


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

Where's the indies?!!

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 3, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I need to get a Switch
> 
> Edit: hmm, no 60fps for 64 and Sunshine and not even widescreen for 64? What a bare bones effort.


Well see.... That's just sad...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> Where's the indies?!!


in the trash where they belong


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> in the trash where they belong


I hope the next direct will be another indies world just to piss you off again

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 3, 2020)

Pre-ordered physical from Target so I can scalp it down the road. Probably buying digital too though, as my Switch isn't modded. I'd eventually get baked one night and accidentally go online in emunand, then go online in sysnand.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 3, 2020)

OK, just to clarify - Will the SM 3D World be strictly Multiplayer, or will it be able to have the 1P Included?


----------



## GoldenBullet (Sep 3, 2020)

$60 for 3 old ass games? And they aren't even remastered in any way except for resolution and inputs (which should be a given). For $50 maybe. Nintendo, people ported Mario 64 to pc for FREE, it can't be that expensive to get it ported. Rant over... I hope people are finally happy with a Direct for once.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> $60 for 3 old ass games? And they aren't even remastered in any way except for resolution and inputs (which should be a given). For $50 maybe. Nintendo, people ported Mario 64 to pc for FREE, it can't be that expensive to get it ported. Rant over... I hope people are finally happy with a Direct for once.


Nintendo fans will eat up any trash ninty leaves behind so not surprising everyone didn't mind this dumb release other than potential gamecube and wii emulation on Switch very soon!

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dominator211 (Sep 3, 2020)

OK, I understand everyone is upset about Galaxy to not being there and I am as well.  I wonder if these games are through a Wii/GameCube emulator on the switch... because if so... Find a way to reverse engineer this emulator now!!!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 3, 2020)

Will these be running on N64/GameCube/Wii emulators?

Injections?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 3, 2020)

I prefer buying physical games over digital ones, but a limited physical release basically means “Only resellers or collectors are going to get their hands on it, and anyone who just wants to play it is forced to pay the scalper price, or go digital”.


----------



## paulttt (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm happy to see these classics ported across.  Managed to preorder physical from the Nintendo website.

I'm more interested to see how they handle the pointer in galaxy, and how well it handles.


----------



## bobmcjr (Sep 3, 2020)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Terribly anti-consumer that Nintendo is making even the digital version a limited time release. Just greedy. I understand wanting a limited physical release for collectors, but limiting even the digital copy to a specific date is malicious and plays on FOMO.
> Very very disappointed in Nintendo for this.
> 
> Now if you buy a Switch or don't have the money until ≥April 2021 you can't buy the game at all. Ridiculous. It's like they're asking for piracy.
> ...



Yeah Nintendo couldn't possibly do anything _too_ pro-consumer. There always has to be a catch for something this otherwise decent with Nintendo. Yeah they might split these up after March 2021, but I also wouldn't be surprised if they yank them entirely like the 3DS GBA VC. After all, Nintendo despises competition with itself over all else.


And they missed the point of that Mario Online game they nuked with Super Mario 35. They tried to make it more interesting with items and PuyoPuyo-like garbage, but you can't see 100s of other players on the screen in your own run. Oh, and of course this game is time-limited too. Wonderful.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 3, 2020)

Yawnn said:


> Don't give yourself false hopes, Looks like a port with slight alteration, not direct emulation. Even though if it were true that'd be dope


What signs show that it is ported rather than emulation? I don't have a very technical eye so I'm curious. I see things like gamecube shaped button prompts in the sunshine trailer and think "If this were a port, they would swap those out for switch prompts." but I'm just a stupid idiot so if you don't mind, I would appreciate being filled in.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> OK, just to clarify - Will the SM 3D World be strictly Multiplayer, or will it be able to have the 1P Included?


It'll definitely have the single-player mode, it's in the original game and they wouldn't take it out and vastly reduce the game's use.




GoldenBullet said:


> Nintendo, people ported Mario 64 to pc for FREE, it can't be that expensive to get it ported.


People put god knows how many hundreds of person-hours of work into that port, they did it for free because of their passion for the project, but that doesn't mean Nintendo employees should do the same work for free.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 3, 2020)

Mario 64 is also locked at 720p even docked, while the other two scale up to 1080p. Smells a bit more like emulation on the N64 side.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Emulation is believable for Mario 64, Nintendo have had solid enough N64 emulation for years, and they could tweak the emulator however they wanted to enhance the one game it's running in this case.

Pretty certain Sunshine & Galaxy won't be emulated. The Shield emulators show Nintendo tried to get this shit running on the Switch's architecture, but it wouldn't work well enough at the Switch's clock speeds. They've had plenty of time since those Shield emulators to rebuild the games from source, as well as make the necessary control modifications.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 3, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I prefer buying physical games over digital ones, but a limited physical release basically means “Only resellers or collectors are going to get their hands on it, and anyone who just wants to play it is forced to pay the scalper price, or go digital”.



And? It's up for pre-order. Go get yourself one.

P.S. The Digital release is also limited.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2020)

YO, @Chary, gonna report something about the 3D world port!? I saw a listing for it on the Best Buy app just now...


----------



## Yawnn (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> What signs show that it is ported rather than emulation? I don't have a very technical eye so I'm curious. I see things like gamecube shaped button prompts in the sunshine trailer and think "If this were a port, they would swap those out for switch prompts." but I'm just a stupid idiot so if you don't mind, I would appreciate being filled in.



I'm mostly saying this based on the heavy modifications that they're making because of the absence of IR pointer. Between just porting it with a retooled way to code the pointer and making an entire emulator for only one specific game, I think they made the easier choice. Also, I think they'd stick to vanilla resolution if it was emulation, but here they increased it, and also there's the whole 16:9 thing.
Then again, I can of course be wrong, but it's best not to hope too much for this and be disappointed later.


----------



## yadspi (Sep 3, 2020)

I have it preordered for my clean Lite but refreshing nefarious websites to see if someone extracted the NSP already.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 3, 2020)

"How does shoulder control for Sunshine would work?"
_Laugh in plugging in a GC controller_


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 3, 2020)

Yawnn said:


> I'm mostly saying this based on the heavy modifications that they're making because of the absence of IR pointer. Between just porting it with a retooled way to code the pointer and making an entire emulator for only one specific game, I think they made the easier choice. Also, I think they'd stick to vanilla resolution if it was emulation, but here they increased it, and also there's the whole 16:9 thing.
> Then again, I can of course be wrong, but it's best not to hope too much for this and be disappointed later.


That makes sense. I've already decided to not get my hopes up. Emulation isn't entirely out of the question though. It would fit in with a bizarre theory I can't shake that Nintendo is gearing up to release Wii games via emulation.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Nintendo is selling you ROMS and ISOS with nothing more than fixed aspect ratio... LOL
> _*Who'd buy that? *_
> 
> At least update the textures or the 3D models?
> ...


Mario Sunshine and up are not possible for emulation on the Switch right now. They will be source code port, which is more complicated than just ISOs. I wouldn't be surprised if 64 will also be a source code port, since there's already one in the wild from the leaked source code.


----------



## TheZander (Sep 3, 2020)

I thought when Mario's face from 64 was stretched it was going to to snap into widescreen but it didn't. Would have been way cooler if they had remastered these games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> I hope the next direct will be another indies world just to piss you off again
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


and you can join them in the dumpster


----------



## bonoboy (Sep 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Nintendo is selling you ROMS and ISOS with nothing more than fixed aspect ratio... LOL
> _*Who'd buy that? *_
> 
> At least update the textures or the 3D models?
> ...




I hope sceners find a way to inject GC y Wii games over theses ones


----------



## godreborn (Sep 3, 2020)

preorder = prepurchase?  I found the preorder button, but it forces me to use paypal only.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 3, 2020)

Need to find out where to preorder that game & watch in the US


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Sep 3, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> and you can join them in the dumpster TRUMP SUPPORTER


Alright cool, better than having to lose strings of hair over a small mistake nintendo makes, having to pay $100 for a Wii/Wii U port, plus having the same repetitive and boring first party games every year, dealing with annoying ass Persona 5 fanboys, and dealing with idiotic Smash fans that can't read and get mad whenever some impossible character wasn't the one you wanted on the roster, and listening to fake Nintendo insiders that hypes up you dumbasses for the next direct and then ends up highly disappoint when said "insider" lies to your asses every single time! 


So yeah the indie dumper is looking brighter every day and gets you guys salter every year! 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus87 (Sep 3, 2020)

It is very sad that Mario's anniversary release is lower than what can be seen in the Port of SM64 for PC / Android.
They could have taken the DS version and adapted it to look better in HD.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh hell yes!  It's about time they did another Mario All-Stars collection.  I was expecting Zelda WW+TP+SS first to be honest, but hopefully we get that next year.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> better than having to lose strings of hair over a small mistake nintendo makes, having to pay $100 for a Wii/Wii U port, plus having the same repetitive and boring first party games every year, dealing with annoying ass Persona 5 fanboys, and dealing with idiotic Smash fans that can't read and get mad whenever some impossible character wasn't the one you wanted on the roster, and listening to fake Nintendo insiders that hypes up you dumbasses for the next direct and then ends up highly disappoint when said "insider" lies to your asses every single time!


why are you even here than?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The important thing is it isn't wasted on a high capacity storage medium.


You just wait until the 100+MB download for it :^}


----------



## godreborn (Sep 3, 2020)

the eshop says it's 4.8GBs.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sure most people here aren't interested in big sweepstakes but, Nintendo is running one
Completing missions at https://mario.nintendo.com/missions/


Spoiler: prizes












 You can also obtain a collectible pin set if you complete five of their six missions, provided you buy the game as one of them. You seem to be guaranteed to get it but also while supplies last?


Spoiler: pins








The missions are simple, you just have to
Visit their website
Complete their quiz
Download an image from their image section
Use their music player
Race in the Super Mario Kart Tour event (not sure how it's going to work out yet)
*Buy the Super Mario 3D All-Stars game*​Just to reiterate, you don't have to do all of them, just five of them and one of them has to be buying the game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You just wait until the 100+MB download for it :^}


I doubt one SNES game can be that big in file size.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I doubt one SNES game can be that big in file size.


Never doubt Nintendo and their stupidity lol


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 3, 2020)

Although already mentioned here numerous times, the biggest disappointments are definitely no widescreen in Mario 64 and no Galaxy 2 whatsoever.

Who knows if they will really stick to the limited release timeframe forever, but they did manage to get me to shell out $60 for the cart instead of waiting around for a potential price drop.


----------



## Joom (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Never doubt Nintendo and their stupidity lol





Spoiler: I mean, you ain't wrong...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 3, 2020)

maybe you can't prepurchase yet.  I tried on my system, and it shows preorder for both 3d all stars and 3d world.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 3, 2020)

Nintendo is now lower than Sega standards.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2020)

Fucking goofy ass limited release. What the hell is up with that. I personally don't care how bare-bones these releases are, just very weird 64 isn't 16:9 if Sunshine can be. 

I know it kinda sucks but I'm still hyped.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> No kidding, wonder how Galaxy is gonna control with the Pro controller though


Confirmed that Galaxy will either have original motion controls or handheld with touch screen for pointer so no pro controller


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Joom said:


> Spoiler: I mean, you ain't wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223667


Let's not forget that time Nintendo fucked up so bad that they had to basically re-add the whole game engine into a DLC for one game.

That time being with New Super Mario Bros. U and the New Super Luigi U DLC.
They basically made you download the entire game again in the DLC.


----------



## TheZander (Sep 3, 2020)

According to this we should have a metroid direct next year some time


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Somebody will have to explain to me why Nintendo had the 300 IQ idea of making this a limited release available until March 31st. I know that this kind of nonsense works for Amiibo and the Nintendrones will jump on it anyway, but there's no reason why it should be artificially restricted like this. There are no licensing issues to speak of, they're all Nintendo first-party titles.


So that afterwards they sell the titles as separate products instead of as a collection.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Confirmed that Galaxy will either have original motion controls or handheld with touch screen for pointer so no pro controller


Pto Controller has gyro and an extra stick though?


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Sep 3, 2020)

sibio said:


> This, really...
> Nintendo, is this all for Mario 35th anniversary? What a shame. They are literally selling the same games again without any effort and some of them for the 10th+ time.
> I will buy 3D world as I skipped Wii U, no way I'm buying something else they announced today...


Not even a Splatoon/Super Mario keyring?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

sibio said:


> This, really...
> Nintendo, is this all for Mario 35th anniversary? What a shame. They are literally selling the same games again without any effort and some of them for the 10th+ time.
> I will buy 3D world as I skipped Wii U, no way I'm buying something else they announced today...


What would be expected on an anniversary? I'd expect old and old-inspired titles celebrating the _past_


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> So that afterwards they sell the titles as separate products instead of as a collection.


That's a good point, and if that's the case, I'm not totally opposed to it - I could pick and choose what I want our of the bundle.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a good point, and if that's the case, I'm not totally opposed to it - I could pick and choose what I want our of the bundle.


That way we can ditch SM64 for the PC one and use Sunshine and Galaxy from the bundle :^}


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 3, 2020)

nothing new announced except "Bowsers Fury" whatever this means...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That way we can ditch SM64 for the PC one and use Sunshine and Galaxy from the bundle :^}


I don't see much of a point, both of them can be emulated with increased resolution. I'm only interested in the "new" stuff. If I ever want to play the old games, I can just play them. I never quite understood purchasing an old product that isn't enhanced in some meaningful fashion or offering new features unavailable in the original if you already have the original, you're just buying the same thing twice.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm hopping Galaxy 2 will be added or sold at a later date.
Also... Why do they hate the Super Mario Land series so much xD


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 3, 2020)

where is galaxy 2?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> nothing new announced except "Bowsers Fury" whatever this means...


Well... good or not, that AR Mario Kart game was certainly something new AFAIK.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well... good or not, that AR Mario Kart game was certainly something new AFAIK.





MeAndHax said:


> nothing new announced except "Bowsers Fury" whatever this means...


And Mario Battle 35 or whatever it was called


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> I was excited for super Mario galaxy until I noticed it still uses the motion control.



Read the site,  
it's optional to use motion controls


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a good point, and if that's the case, I'm not totally opposed to it - I could pick and choose what I want our of the bundle.


But they'll probably charge $30 each for them individually.  

I'd say it's just as much to create some artificial scarcity, like they did for the Metroid Prime trilogy (and Kirby's Dream Collection) on Wii.  Adds a bit of collector's value to the physical copies.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

Nintendo and their stupid ass artificial scarcity, no wonder people pirate their games.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo and their stupid ass artificial scarcity, no wonder people pirate their games.


People pirate everybody's games lol.  But yes, it does lend a bit more credibility to the argument that it's a "necessity for the sake of game preservation" in Nintendo's case.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see much of a point, both of them can be emulated with increased resolution. I'm only interested in the "new" stuff. If I ever want to play the old games, I can just play them. I never quite understood purchasing an old product that isn't enhanced in some meaningful fashion or offering new features unavailable in the original if you already have the original, you're just buying the same thing twice.


Well to be honest, right now this pack is the only way to play any kind of NGC and Wii games on the Switch, that being Sunshine and Galaxy.
If both games do end up being emulated, that could open up the floodgates for possible Gamecube and Wii games on Switch without having to wait for a hopeful Vulkan port to Switch.


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 4, 2020)

"Additional accessories sold separately"

Gamecube adapter + Gamecube controller compatibility confirmed?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 4, 2020)

zerofalcon said:


> View attachment 223671
> "Additional accessories sold separately"
> 
> Gamecube adapter + Gamecube controller compatibility confirmed?


Well, I have the ones that came with SSBU lying around, I hope they are compatible.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 4, 2020)

zerofalcon said:


> View attachment 223671
> "Additional accessories sold separately"
> 
> Gamecube adapter + Gamecube controller compatibility confirmed?


That could be referring to Pro Controller or extra controllers for multiplayer


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> That could be referring to Pro Controller or extra controllers for multiplayer


The message only appears when Super Mario Sunshine is announced. AFAIK the game isn't multiplayer. We'll see if Nintendo give more details.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 4, 2020)

No disrespect for the people on here but some of you guys are pretty weird. Most begged for 3D world and Nintendo actually gave alot of stuff in this direct and it is still complaining . Me personally I'll just bootleg 3D World and also the 3D All stars via NSP when the game comes out no need to complain on my end. I can already play the games they revealed on my PC since I'm already half way through 3D World on my Wii U emulator (very fun game)

This is going to sell for the small children who never played these so I will give this direct a 10/10. This is very good content for BRAND NEW PLAYERS. Old school players why are you suprised they actually did what I suggested  the only thing they should have done was also include 3D land and Galaxy 2. I guess they are holding out for a 2nd release to squeeze more $$$


----------



## brapfarmer (Sep 4, 2020)

So glad Galaxy 2 wasn't added. Such a shitty hub compared to g1


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well to be honest, right now this pack is the only way to play any kind of NGC and Wii games on the Switch, that being Sunshine and Galaxy.
> If both games do end up being emulated, that could open up the floodgates for possible Gamecube and Wii games on Switch without having to wait for a hopeful Vulkan port to Switch.



None of them are true ports. All three games are running on internal emulators that started development back in Spring 2017.
Injections eh? Hmm.. we'll have to see.


----------



## Viri (Sep 4, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Yay, first new 1st party games announced this year


Paper Mario


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

brapfarmer said:


> So glad Galaxy 2 wasn't added. Such a shitty hub compared to g1


You're _happy_ that a game didn't get included... because it has a worse hub than another game that was?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 4, 2020)

I can now confirm that preorder is not prepurchase.  I just cancelled the preorder due to that.  no game appeared on the home menu.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sevarg said:


> None of them are true ports. All three games are running on internal emulators that started development back in Spring 2017.
> Injections eh? Hmm.. we'll have to see.


I do hope so.
Injection might be a good (and only) way to go to have GC/Wii on the Switch.
At least until/if Vulkan and Dolphin becomes a thing properly on homebrew for it.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 4, 2020)

If it's an emulator, can we finally see N64 / GC / Wii games on the Switch?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm kind of glad they didn't remake SM64 as that would have messed with the infamous tech that makes the game still relevant today (other than memes). Kinda disappointed they didn't give it 16:9 aspect ratio, but 4:3 is still fine and charming.

I'll buy the physical copy since it seems like a neat collectors item. It's a fake kind of limited but it would still be cool to own it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> If it's an emulator, can we finally see N64 / GC / Wii games on the Switch?


That's what we are all hoping for.
N64 has been a thing for years now through RetroArch.
GC/Wii games are the only ones which can't run at decently in HOS homebrew, but hopefully, if these are emulated games, we could probably see injected GC/Wii games in the not so far future.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> But they'll probably charge $30 each for them individually.
> 
> I'd say it's just as much to create some artificial scarcity, like they did for the Metroid Prime trilogy (and Kirby's Dream Collection) on Wii.  Adds a bit of collector's value to the physical copies.



Who's to say they won't produce more copies once things return to normal?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 4, 2020)

Payment will be collected no sooner than seven days before the official release date, and the download will start immediately upon the successful completion of payment.

maybe prepurchase is seven days before?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> No disrespect for the people on here but some of you guys are pretty weird. Most begged for 3D world and Nintendo actually gave alot of stuff in this direct and it is still complaining . Me personally I'll just bootleg 3D World and also the 3D All stars via NSP when the game comes out no need to complain on my end. I can already play the games they revealed on my PC since I'm already half way through 3D World on my Wii U emulator (very fun game)
> 
> This is going to sell for the small children who never played these so I will give this direct a 10/10. This is very good content for BRAND NEW PLAYERS. Old school players why are you suprised they actually did what I suggested  the only thing they should have done was also include 3D land and Galaxy 2. I guess they are holding out for a 2nd release to squeeze more $$$
> View attachment 223672



I'm one of the few who didn't like 3D world, the fact I bought it, beat it once and then sold it should say something.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm one of the few who didn't like 3D world, the fact I bought it, beat it once and then sold it should say something.


I'm with you as well.
I didn't enjoy 3D World as much.
It feel really weird, more like a 3D version of NSMB if at all.
Didn't have that 3D Mario feel to it to me.

Heck I might be one of the few ones out but I didn't really enjoy Odyssey neither, I felt it too boring and empty.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 4, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Fucking goofy ass limited release. What the hell is up with that. I personally don't care how bare-bones these releases are, just very weird 64 isn't 16:9 if Sunshine can be.
> 
> I know it kinda sucks but I'm still hyped.



Welcome to the Chad that is emulation going up against the Virgin Nintendo port!

In all seriousness, if I could replace Mario 64 with Galaxy 2, I'd do it in a heartbeat. If one seriously wants to play it, there's ways to do it on the Switch, phone, tablet, and any modern PC.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 4, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Welcome to the Chad that is emulation going up against the Virgin Nintendo port!
> 
> In all seriousness, if I could replace Mario 64 with Galaxy 2, I'd do it in a heartbeat. If one seriously wants to play it, there's ways to do it on the Switch, phone, tablet, and any modern PC.


Yeah, I getcha. Personally I'm coming from the rare-on-GBAtemp perspective of that who is someone who has not hacked their Switch yet. (I like having access to online, personally!)
And ya can't emulate these things on an unmodded Switch! 
Really, I'd say to many here, it's incredibly easy to ignore these ports though, especially so if playing _on the Switch itself_ isn't a requirement. They're barebones ports from the look of it, and nothing that can't be done by stuff like Dolphin and the Mario 64 decomp on a computer. I'd have to imagine Sunshine and Galaxy's releases will be of use to those with modded Switches, though - especially so considering the possibility they just could be ROMs in an official GameCube/Wii emulator. 

Now, as someone without a modded Switch, I'm buyin' the collection. Call me a sucker all you want, I am one. I already have access to these games, I just want a solid excuse to play them again without bootin' up the Wii.


----------



## nero99 (Sep 4, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> $60USD
> 
> https://supermario3dallstars.nintendo.com/buy/


3 games at $20 each bundled together isn't that bad


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 4, 2020)

nero99 said:


> 3 games at $20 each bundled together isn't that bad


Debatable. Considering that Mario 64 isn't even running at 16:9/60fps... When a free project does. I'd pay no more than $10 for that. Super Mario Sunshine is a maybe. Galaxy without Galaxy 2 is meh. $20 for the inferior version?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Who's to say they won't produce more copies once things return to normal?


Might happen, but it's usually these collection games in particular that Nintendo likes to do limited runs on.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

As a modder, I would almost prefer a native port rather than emulation, as it makes modding significantly easier, at least for me.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 4, 2020)

having this as a limited time offer is basically the middle finger to those who aren’t fortunate to get it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> I also love how they announced Mario Bros 35 and thats why took down the fanmade browser one


R.I.P Infringio - He was too good for this world.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm one of the few who didn't like 3D world, the fact I bought it, beat it once and then sold it should say something.



I never played Mario 64 nor Sunshine I did play Galaxy for a bit on dolphin but I hate the knumbchuck motion controls.  I liked 3D World because of the achievements and the stamp collection I try to get all 3 stars and the stamp on each level. Honestly most Nintendo games you can play on PC.

If Yuzu can play Odyssey , Crafted World, and the pokemon games honestly no reason to even buy a switch,


----------



## godreborn (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm playing 3d world at this very moment.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's what we are all hoping for.
> N64 has been a thing for years now through RetroArch.
> GC/Wii games are the only ones which can't run at decently in HOS homebrew, but hopefully, if these are emulated games, we could probably see injected GC/Wii games in the not so far future.


Is there any way to confirm if it is an emulator or a port? or just when the game is released?


----------



## aerios169 (Sep 4, 2020)

Well if it will be limited i hope that we can play it in other ways if u know what i meant


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 4, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> If Yuzu can play Odyssey , Crafted World, and the pokemon games honestly no reason to even buy a switch,



Portability? Y'know? One of the big selling points of the system? The fact that it has an online community that is alive and thriving? 

I mean.. If none of those appeal to you, then you do you boo. There's reasons, they just may not apply to you.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I never played Mario 64 nor Sunshine I did play Galaxy for a bit on dolphin but I hate the knumbchuck motion controls.  I liked 3D World because of the achievements and the stamp collection I try to get all 3 stars and the stamp on each level. Honestly most Nintendo games you can play on PC.
> 
> If Yuzu can play Odyssey , Crafted World, and the pokemon games honestly no reason to even buy a switch,


3 words: Ring Fit Adventure


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 4, 2020)

aerios169 said:


> Well if it will be limited i hope that we can play it in other ways if u know what i meant


Of course you will. Someone will rip it and upload it. It's inevitable.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 4, 2020)

it's nothing to crazy but it seems like they might have touched up some of the textures in sm64?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm playing 3d world at this very moment.


Protip: you'll probably play better if you're not typing at the same time.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 4, 2020)

I was never able to beat champion's road, but I beat the main thing in odyssey as you know.  I only played champion's road a few times, so I'm determined to beat it on the switch version.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> it's nothing to crazy but it seems like they might have touched up some of the textures in sm64?
> View attachment 223679View attachment 223681


Yeah, it's really noticeable in round textures. That doesn't necessarily mean it's not emulated, because they could still repack it into an n64 file.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I never played Mario 64 nor Sunshine I did play Galaxy for a bit on dolphin but I hate the knumbchuck motion controls.  I liked 3D World because of the achievements and the stamp collection I try to get all 3 stars and the stamp on each level. Honestly most Nintendo games you can play on PC.
> 
> If Yuzu can play Odyssey , Crafted World, and the pokemon games honestly no reason to even buy a switch,



You do you


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 4, 2020)

Souperman9 said:


> Yeah, it's really noticeable in round textures. That doesn't necessarily mean it's not emulated, because they could still repack it into an n64 file.


I was never trying to say it wasn't emulation and would honestly love for it to be emulation as it means they at least have a working n64 emulator on the switch


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I was never trying to say it wasn't emulation and would honestly love for it to be emulation as it means they at least have a working n64 emulator on the switch


I'm a bit on the fence about it. Emulation would be great, but we have a near-perfect N64 emulator already, and native would be better for mods. For the other games though, it would be pretty massive to have a Gamecube and Wii emulator, if they do turn out to be.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> Is there any way to confirm if it is an emulator or a port? or just when the game is released?


We can't tell yet, and probably we won't know for sure until the games are either leaked or released on the 18th of September


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 4, 2020)

Souperman9 said:


> I'm a bit on the fence about it. Emulation would be great, but we have a near-perfect N64 emulator already, and native would be better for mods. For the other games though, it would be pretty massive to have a Gamecube and Wii emulator, if they do turn out to be.


what pushes me over when it comes to wanting it to be emulation is I do actually have an alright time with nes/snes online play with my friends and n64 games with online play would be really cool


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> what pushes me over when it comes to wanting it to be emulation is I do actually have an alright time with nes/snes online play with my friends and n64 games with online play would be really cool


Even if SM64 is emulated, it won't be anything close to online play, more so since SM64 is single player.
I am not 100% sure, but I think RetroArch has netplay for N64.
I could be wrong tho, but I know it has netplay for other consoles like SNES, Genesis, NES, etc.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Sep 4, 2020)

With all this talk of Sunshine and Galaxy 1 possibly being emulated, I'll keep my hopes low, even though I would very much like for that to be true. Could totally dump the game for use on my emuMMC and inject Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn into the game if it ends up being true~

That being said, I ate up the news like a fool when I saw the Direct and preordered two physical copies, one for me and another for my niece, because even if they're not emulated, I'm mildly stoked for the bundle. Hopefully it was early enough (I ordered at like noon EST) that I avoided scalpers like the plague, because fuck knows that stuff like these tend to sell out super quickly because of them and Nintendo hyping it up.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Even if SM64 is emulated, it won't be anything close to online play, more so since SM64 is single player.
> I am not 100% sure, but I think RetroArch has netplay for N64.
> I could be wrong tho, but I know it has netplay for other consoles like SNES, Genesis, NES, etc.


my implication was it leading into there being an n64 nso app...consdering how they added snes at the 1 year anniversary of nso payment starting chances are n64 may be next


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 4, 2020)

I find it a bit funny how when they showed the SNES Mario All-Stars they were careful not to show Mario 1/2 screens with bricks being broken as that would show the problem where Mario jumps into bricks instead of bouncing off.
A rom hack exists which only changes one value from negative to positive which fixes it entirely.
Nintendo couldn't lift a finger for even that but, could bother to hide it in the trailers.
A minor issue sure but surprised they didn't take the chance to finally change it but I guess we have the NES games so whatever.
Least they didn't put the rom on a single disc like on the Wii that one time then charge near full price for it, I guess.

Galaxy 2 is not included... very strange.
I'd have loved to see Mario 3D Land get a port, Mario 64 DS and maybe a Mario Kart good measure but, that's honestly a bit too extra for Nintendo.
Start a whole collection series and bring over the Luigi's Mansion games, old Mario Karts, Smash Bros, Mario Party collections.
I guess not.

I suppose Mario must be really unpopular to warrant such a limited release.

Mario 35 however, free sure but it's gonna be unplayable in a year and that's just kinda dumb.
Could keep making money on it reusing the sprites from Mario Maker 1 and do competitions like Tetris 99.
I don't get it, why make either of those games limited?
It could only help sales for the entire console's life and the next if its compatible.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 4, 2020)

shadow1w2 said:


> I find it a bit funny how when they showed the SNES Mario All-Stars they were careful not to show Mario 1/2 screens with bricks being broken as that would show the problem where Mario jumps into bricks instead of bouncing off.
> A rom hack exists which only changes one value from negative to positive which fixes it entirely.
> Nintendo couldn't lift a finger for even that but, could bother to hide it in the trailers.
> A minor issue sure but surprised they didn't take the chance to finally change it but I guess we have the NES games so whatever.
> ...


I feel like they could really milk it too, maybe by adding new game modes, like SMW and NSMB. That would keep things fresh and draw in new players.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Were people actually expecting Nintendo to do anything worthwhile to any of the games?
> You guys expect a lot from Nintendo, they just want the easy cash grab.


Nintendo is dead, they will just keep reselling Mario All-Stars for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 4, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Nintendo is dead, they will just keep reselling Mario All-Stars for the rest of eternity.


Good thing they're not selling it.


----------



## Nemix77 (Sep 4, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Nintendo is dead, they will just keep reselling Mario All-Stars for the rest of eternity.



Why are you posting on this thread again?

Haters just need to stop!


----------



## wartutor (Sep 4, 2020)

Just pre-ordered me 4 copies  may scalp a few.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 4, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Portability? Y'know? One of the big selling points of the system? The fact that it has an online community that is alive and thriving?
> 
> I mean.. If none of those appeal to you, then you do you boo. There's reasons, they just may not apply to you.



Portability means nothing when you spend a lot of your free time at home and your job doesn't have an hour long break.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 4, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> And? It's up for pre-order. Go get yourself one.
> 
> P.S. The Digital release is also limited.



Oh, shit, I thought just the digital release was limited. Damn my ignorance. Well, here's hoping I can get my hands on one.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 4, 2020)

shadow1w2 said:


> I find it a bit funny how when they showed the SNES Mario All-Stars they were careful not to show Mario 1/2 screens with bricks being broken as that would show the problem where Mario jumps into bricks instead of bouncing off.
> A rom hack exists which only changes one value from negative to positive which fixes it entirely.



That is very interesting. I never knew about this difference! I've played SMB on both NES and Snes All-Stars but didn't notice anything weird. Of course I was not a pro-level gamer back then lol. Will check out the rom hack!

Anyways, I feel like it would be weird for them to alter a rom. The whole idea of the NSO emulators seems to be emulating the games faithfully. It's also interesting if anyone at Nintendo still remembers that difference. And would go out of the way to tell the video editor(s) to not use footage of that.  It may have simply been coincidence.

Do you mean 2 as in Lost Worlds or the other SMB 2? Never got to play either on a NES, only All-stars. Suppose I can search the net for more info  then emulate

---Edit, I didn't double post! --



StrayGuitarist said:


> Oh, shit, I thought just the digital release was limited. Damn my ignorance. Well, here's hoping I can get my hands on one.


I kind of want to order a physical cart.. The 'limited edition' effect is strong on this. Not that I'd ever sell it, I still have my Super Mario Bros. All-Stars snes cart.

 It's strange it ends on the end of their fiscal year. I feel they will sell each game individually on eShop after that day.  (Then hopefully a Zelda collection!)


----------



## fst312 (Sep 4, 2020)

Good idea but would have been better if they did a better Mario anniversary collection. They messed up with the wii by just giving us Mario all stars when they could have put some gameboy games and now they messed up with this. Don’t get me wrong, I know it’s called 3D world but they still left something out. Could have put some 2D games still, hopefully that becomes a surprise.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 4, 2020)

fst312 said:


> Good idea but would have been better if they did a better Mario anniversary collection. They messed up with the wii by just giving us Mario all stars when they could have put some gameboy games and now they messed up with this. Don’t get me wrong, I know it’s called 3D world but they still left something out. Could have put some 2D games still, hopefully that becomes a surprise.



They could have at least did Mario All Stars + World for the Wii but no, they wanted to save that 1MB of space.

I lowkey hope they somehow improve the camera of Sunshine since that game gave me motion sickness on the Wii.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 4, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> They could have at least did Mario All Stars + World for the Wii but no, they wanted to save that 1MB of space.


Last I checked there was no StarTropics 3.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 4, 2020)

Ooooooooooohhh... To bad that Galaxy 2 wasn't included. But maybe next year we get Zelda 35th year?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 4, 2020)

The history is interesting, at least. Look forward to the re-release of Super Mario Sunshine - about time, Nintendo! :gamecube:

...What? That's not an emoji yet? It sure as heck needs to be.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 4, 2020)

They showed absolutely NOTHING worthwhile here.

3D World, with its frustrating Nessie stages and clone cherry, alongside playable Peach and Rosalina? Forget that; should've ported over 3D Land, which was far more enjoyable and worthwhile.

Why not remake 64 DS for the Switch, since it has 30 more Stars, three more characters, and in general is a far better game than the original? It's not an "All-Stars" if it doesn't have the objectively superior game.

And Galaxy...screw off. Rosalina can go eat shit, the drop from 8 to 3 HP is ludicrous, and extreme linearity is frustratingly boring, and the six motion-controlled Stars can go die. Worthless piece of garbage.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 4, 2020)

Well I'm happy, which is an extremely rare thing and even rarer is me actually buying a game


----------



## EDMIRE (Sep 4, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Nintendo is selling you ROMS and ISOS with nothing more than fixed aspect ratio... LOL
> _*Who'd buy that? *_
> 
> At least update the textures or the 3D models?
> ...



these are complete ports based on source code and aren’t emulated ROMS/ISOs. Also the games are gonna run at full 1080p so it’s more than just a fixed aspect ratio. Also other companies do this all the time and get away with it but the moment Nintendo does everyone has an issue (btw tons of people asked for these games without upgrades so...)


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 4, 2020)

EDMIRE said:


> these are complete ports based on source code and aren’t emulated ROMS/ISOs. Also the games are gonna run at full 1080p so it’s more than just a fixed aspect ratio. Also other companies do this all the time and get away with it but the moment Nintendo does everyone has an issue (btw tons of people asked for these games without upgrades so...)


I asked for 64 DS, not the original. I never asked for Galaxy or 3D World.


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 4, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> They showed absolutely NOTHING worthwhile here.
> 
> 3D World, with its frustrating Nessie stages and clone cherry, alongside playable Peach and Rosalina? Forget that; should've ported over 3D Land, which was far more enjoyable and worthwhile.
> 
> ...



worthless comment.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 4, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> worthless comment.


Not worthless - it's my honest opinion. What is worthless, was the content of that Direct.


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 4, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Why would anyone have both a Wii and Wii U hooked up, rather than just the Wii U that can play everything the Wii can?



240p, native GC controller support and Wii's superior video output.


----------



## Milenko (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Even if SM64 is emulated, it won't be anything close to online play, more so since SM64 is single player.
> I am not 100% sure, but I think RetroArch has netplay for N64.
> I could be wrong tho, but I know it has netplay for other consoles like SNES, Genesis, NES, etc.



No n64 netplay at this stage


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> and Wii's superior video output.


you must be joking


----------



## depaul (Sep 4, 2020)

Mario 3D World still looks gorgeous to this day.
I wish they would include 3DS titles SMB 3D Land and New SMB 2


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> you must be joking



lol it's a proven fact the Wii has a better video component than the Wii U, which means yes, Wii games look better on the Wii.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2020)

Well, too little, too late.
I killed on the go both SM64 on  years ago then Sunshine on GPD.

I'm happy for people who couldn't do so before.
If you excuse me, I'll stick to the MCC collection during my daily transportations.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 4, 2020)

Meh, nothin special. Tendo can't keep up, recycling yet again.


----------



## Naendow (Sep 4, 2020)

I've asked myself if Sunshine and Galaxy are maybe running on an Emulator.

I mean, the Chinese Nvidia Shield sold Mario Galaxy too, which btw is emulated, and the Switch has pretty much the same hardware. That is a pretty interesting aspect imo.


----------



## Obveron (Sep 4, 2020)

Whats with the limited sale window.  I know Nintendo likes money, so what gives?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

Obveron said:


> Whats with the limited sale window.  I know Nintendo likes money, so what gives?


probably too tight arse to make carts they just want to go all digital now


----------



## Obveron (Sep 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> probably too tight arse to make carts they just want to go all digital now


But digital is also unavailable after March 31.  Nintendo are actively avoiding potential sales after that date, makes no sense.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 4, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already sorry if it has but looking at the video Super Mario Galaxy needs detachable joy cons which makes sense the same as the wii version but this cannot be used with the standard switch lite unless you have a spare set of joy cons. That could be a problem I assume..


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Reecey said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned already sorry if it has but looking at the video Super Mario Galaxy needs detachable joy cons which makes sense the same as the wii version but this cannot be used with the standard switch lite unless you have a spare set of joy cons. That could be a problem I assume..


The motion controls are optional


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

EDMIRE said:


> these are complete ports based on source code and aren’t emulated ROMS/ISOs. Also the games are gonna run at full 1080p so it’s more than just a fixed aspect ratio. Also other companies do this all the time and get away with it but the moment Nintendo does everyone has an issue (btw tons of people asked for these games without upgrades so...)


No one can confirm that yet, until the games are leaked or released, we won't.

But seriously, when has Nintendo actually _*ported  *_a game from 2 or more generations ago into current gen instead of using emulation?
All evidence points towards emulation, since they've always done that for re-releases of any kind, just look at all the previous collections they've done over the decades, and same for re-releases..
The only proper ports from source code they've done are the WiiU games, but that's about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> The motion controls are optional



There's no way to collect star bits or use the pointer though, so it may as well be forced


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> There's no way to collect star bits or use the pointer though, so it may as well be forced


In handheld, you can use the touchscreen, I think. SMG is noted to support touchscreen, so I assume that's what it's for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> In handheld, you can use the touchscreen, I think. SMG is noted to support touchscreen, so I assume that's what it's for.



Not in docked, so yes, it's forced to use it in docked, lame. Really hate how small Joycons are, so yeah, fun times /s


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

the pro con has motion controls built in i remember using it to aim the bow in botw. so you'll be able to use the pointer with a pro con


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> the pro con has motion controls built in i remember using it to aim the bow in botw. so you'll be able to use the pointer with a pro con



Hmm still skeptical, but I'm still pissed about a digital game, you know, something that can be copied infinitely, is limited. Seriously, Nintendo, that's some petty BS move on their part. No wonder people pirate their games, feels even more justified in this case. I may as well preorder it, but still.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm still skeptical, but I'm still pissed about a digital game, you know, something that can be copied infinitely, is limited. Seriously, Nintendo, that's some petty BS move on their part. No wonder people pirate their games, feels even more justified in this case. I may as well preorder it, but still.


Wait until it's not available anymore, then get the NSP. :^}
They can't claim piracy on something not being sold anymore lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Wait until it's not available anymore, then get the NSP. :^}
> They can't claim piracy on something not being sold anymore lol



Exactly, it's not my problem but Nintendo's


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

more than likely all 3 games will be available separate as digital only downloads. surely they wouldn't pull another metroid prime trilogy?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2020)

I hope they fix the camera in Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 4, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Somebody will have to explain to me why Nintendo had the 300 IQ idea of making this a limited release available until March 31st. I know that this kind of nonsense works for Amiibo and the Nintendrones will jump on it anyway, but there's no reason why it should be artificially restricted like this. There are no licensing issues to speak of, they're all Nintendo first-party titles.


Simple. Begging for your money.
Limited edition => more people would hop in to buy, or at least that's their (twisted) logic.

These ports seriously look so effortless. Just a quick cash grab, just like it has always been with the other Switch ports... (which make up almost the entirety of its library)


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 4, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> 240p, native GC controller support and Wii's superior video output.





Bladexdsl said:


> you must be joking


The image is far superior on the original Wii imo.

There's also Priiloader, and you can't use the GCN controller on Wii games on the Wii U.


----------



## depaul (Sep 4, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> Simple. Begging for your money.
> Limited edition => more people would hop in to buy, or at least that's their (twisted) logic.
> 
> These ports seriously look so effortless. Just a quick cash grab, just like it has always been with the other Switch ports... (which make up almost the entirety of its library)


Moreover, I think they want later to sell each game alone, and charge 30$ at least for every game.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> The motion controls are optional


As far as I remember on the wii version you always had to use the Wii Remote with the Nunchuck else you cannot play the game, it was a standard issue it asks to connect the Nunchuck. So with the Switch version I’m guessing one joy con  acts as the wii remote the other acts similar to the nunchuck forcing you to use the game with detachable joy cons.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Reecey said:


> As far as I remember on the wii version you always had to use the Wii Remote with the Nunchuck else you cannot play the game, it was a standard issue it asks to connect the Nunchuck. So with the Switch version I’m guessing one joy con  acts as the wii remote the other acts similar to the nunchuck forcing you to use the game with detachable joy cons.


Yeah, you needed a nunchuck because the standard Wiimote had no analog stick and only two conventional buttons (A and B), I guess they didn't allow GCC because they wanted the motion controls


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

Reecey said:


> forcing you to use the game with detachable joy cons.


the pro con has motion controls also i've used them in botw


----------



## wartutor (Sep 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> the pro con has motion controls also i've used them in botw


It dont matter as posted previously its optional meaning they have a work around.



banjo2 said:


> The motion controls are optional


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 4, 2020)

super mario bros 35 online play looks cool but you can only play  until 31 of march come on.... that's worst then galaxy rush 2 game on PS4. but mario 99 would of sounded better LOL.

i wonder why no mario galaxy 2?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 4, 2020)

DSwizzy said:


> I hope the next direct will be another indies world just to piss you off again
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


still holding out hope for d/p remakes i know the'll be announced probably after crown tundra releases if not even having a direct announcement the day of release


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> The image is far superior on the original Wii imo.
> 
> There's also Priiloader, and you can't use the GCN controller on Wii games on the Wii U.


240p objectively looks like dogshit in 2020, fight me lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wartutor said:


> It dont matter as posted previously its optional meaning they have a work around.



So how do you collect star bits and the like with the Pro controller? Sounds kinda convoluted, no?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 5, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> still holding out hope for d/p remakes i know the'll be announced probably after crown tundra releases if not even having a direct announcement the day of release


Unlikely they'd come this year.
If they make another main Pokemon title, they most proabably will hold it off for 2021.
GF is focusing on the cash gra- I mean, the DLC for SS, so yeah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> 240p objectively looks like dogshit in 2020, fight me lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Probably the 2nd analog stick would control the pointer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Unlikely they'd come this year.
> If they make another main Pokemon title, they most proabably will hold it off for 2021.
> GF is focusing on the cash gra- I mean, the DLC for SS, so yeah
> 
> ...



I hope so, not a fan of joycon size, otherwise I'd be happy to use them


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 5, 2020)

I hope we can decompile the GC emulator one day just like the popstation days


----------



## nero99 (Sep 5, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> limited releases here come the ebay scalpers!


won't affect us pirates what so ever. or anyone who buys digital since you can always re download it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cashboxz01 said:


> I hope we can decompile the GC emulator one day just like the popstation days


what emulator? its a straight up port, no emulation at all.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 5, 2020)

nero99 said:


> what emulator? its a straight up port, no emulation at all.



It hasn't been confirmed nor denied if these are actual ports or emulated ROM/ISOS.
If we are going by Nintendo's history of re-releases, emulation seems to be their preferred way for anything retro.



the_randomizer said:


> I hope so, not a fan of joycon size, otherwise I'd be happy to use them


Same.
Altthough, I don't see myself using the shitty motion crap at all tbh.
Star bits was all that it was used for.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if any good quality pictures have been posted, but here's the inside of the case


Spoiler: image








And the cartridge (I hope this isn't final)


Spoiler: image








Oh, and the shoes, uhhh


Spoiler: image








 interesting


----------



## wartutor (Sep 5, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> 240p objectively looks like dogshit in 2020, fight me lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Hell if im suppost to know i dont work for nintendo or i would make a shit load more. Guess we have to wait to see lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> I'm not sure if any good quality pictures have been posted, but here's the inside of the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> ...


So theres all those supposive  images where is the .nsp made from that cart lol.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 5, 2020)

wartutor said:


> So theres all those supposive  images where is the .nsp made from that cart lol.


I got the pictures from this video


----------



## morvoran (Sep 5, 2020)

What?  No Super Mario Galaxy 2?  I guess I'll have to dust off my old Wii if I ever plan to finish that one day (unless they release it in a compilation on Mario's 70th anniversary). 

I'm looking forward to finally beating Sunshine as I just couldn't get used to the Game Cube controller.


----------



## NinStar (Sep 5, 2020)

At this price, I expected substantial changes and additions for a collection of 3 old games, or at least all 3d Mario games (after all it has "all-stars" in the title), it seems like a rushed collection... but it is still better than 25th anniversary all stars.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone else only excited about + Bowser Fury?  Don't play handled really so the rest I already played. Will try Sunshine though, I never finished it as it sucks a bit, will see if the switch will fix camera and make the experience better.


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 5, 2020)

wartutor said:


> So theres all those supposive  images where is the .nsp made from that cart lol.


i hope youre joking


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2020)

Just like amiibo, NES mini and other things Nintendo shows that they do not care about their customers and are one of the worst gaming companies out there. Get ready for scalpers to run riot and snap the physical copies all up, forcing people to either pay over the odds to the scalpers or buy the worthless digital copy that is 100% profit to Nintendo.

And then just wait until the switch online services get cut off in a few years and your limited run digital download is gone forever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> Get ready for scalpers to run riot and snap the physical copies all up


they already have well with the game and watch anyway


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2020)

I just preordered both digitally.  I'm aware that the eshop will go offline one day, which is why I've downloaded every game I own (no more, no less).  I'm not going to hack or exploit my system.  since I can't have more than $2,000 in my payee account, I have to spend it somehow.  I'm enjoying buying games again.  it gives me incentive to play.  all my previous systems up to the ps4 have been for research and testing only for the most part (except the wii u).  I actually play the wii u (playing it right now).


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 5, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> Just like amiibo, NES mini and other things Nintendo shows that they do not care about their customers and are one of the worst gaming companies out there. Get ready for scalpers to run riot and snap the physical copies all up, forcing people to either pay over the odds to the scalpers or buy the worthless digital copy that is 100% profit to Nintendo.
> 
> And then just wait until the switch online services get cut off in a few years and your limited run digital download is gone forever.


They have never cared about the customers nor the fanbase in the slightest.
They just throw shit and hope they all go nuts, with little to zero response or feedback from the fans.
Even worse by how they treat fan work and projects.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 6, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> i hope youre joking


Yes i was joking lol. It wouldnt surprise me if it isnt out there soon though .


----------



## bowser (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't know if this has been properly discussed already, but to me the wording makes it sound like the physical version will be limited to one printing or something. It will be available while stocks last and NOT through March 2021. The digital version will be available through March 2021.

So the digital is limited and the physical is super limited. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 6, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> super mario bros 35 online play looks cool but you can only play  until 31 of march come on.... that's worst then galaxy rush 2 game on PS4. but mario 99 would of sounded better LOL.
> 
> i wonder why no mario galaxy 2?


Bit of common sense needed here lads with this outcry of limited release etc - this is Nintendo, we can all agree they like getting our money. 
Super Mario Bros 35 is a testing the waters game, if it works (and it looks like it might, looks a lot of fun) then come March 31st they'll most likely rename it to 99, and charge us, Tetris 99 style, for the 'full' version with single player/local mp. Few tweaks here and there in this 6+ month testing period and 99 players could easily be a thing come April next year.

Ditto Mario Galaxy 2 and the limited 3D All-Stars outcry, does anyone REALLY think they'll pull these games, never to be played on Switch by new owners again? Of course not, come April we'll most likely see the 3 games sold separately, and will most likely add Galaxy 2 at the same time as a separate purchase, so they can carry on getting our (mine certainly! Already pre-ordered 3D All Stars, will most definitely pick up Galaxy 2 as well!) money...


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## depaul (Sep 6, 2020)

Somehow I feel thankful to my Wii U I am able replay and finish all those games, and SM Galaxy 2 as well..
I may buy SMB 3D World if the Bowser's Fury side story is interesting.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 7, 2020)

so i wonder are these games emulated or ported? what do you guys think? i bet mario 64 is emulated and sunshine/galaxy maybe ported the source code, or they actually ported the shield tv wii/gc emulator to switch and used it?


----------



## PoiRan (Sep 8, 2020)

I've talked to several people that will actually buy a Switch now, pre-ordered the game even before they had the actual console. Mario, and Zelda, are apparently killer game series. 
I've also reconsidered; while I was hoping for a proper HD remaster in the likes of  Zelda Wind Waker/Twilight Princess for the Wii U, my kids (and I) look forward to playing Sunshine on the Switch. Even if it isn't 60fps.

Considering how old the Gamecube actually is now, not to mention the N64, I guess there is a bit of nostalgia involved, people that grew up with N64 and Gamecube often have children now. I don't mind Nintendo moving old games to Switch, it could easily be argued that games like Sunshine or Galaxy are still very very good.



D34DL1N3R said:


> Why would anyone have both a Wii and Wii U hooked up, rather than just the Wii U that can play everything the Wii can?



To make a long story somewhat shorter:
Had N64 and Gamecube; bought Wii with component cables, 2 wireless Gamecube Controllers, Gamecube dance pad, 4 wiimotes, installed lots of games on hard drive, emulators and forwarders and was able to easily transfer saves to/from my gamecube using a real gamecube memory card.

Then I bought the Wii U. Installed Wii U games, some Wii games forwarded from Wii U, and some DS games.

So, as I already had a working Wii system there was no point transferring all the installed games and save data to the Wii U. To properly play the gamecube games I would have to buy a gamecube controller adapter and I wouldn't be sure my 3rd party controllers and dance pad are compatible. Also, having each console on their own input on the TV (component and HDMI) makes it easier to have different settings for the Wii/Gamecube-games and the Wii U games (which are of course great through HDMI).

But, today I recommend someone interested in Nintendo, and not owning older consoles, to buy the Wii U as it, when hacked, can play pretty much all older Nintendo games ever released. No point in removing a well working Wii system though,


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


>


Maybe next year for her 35'th.. but she'll probably still be alone. It'll be all about Link and Zelda 

Fingers crossed for a trillogy release a few months before MP4 is ready..


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 8, 2020)

The opening cutscenes for sunshine is zoomed in compared to the original.... I'm still not trying to get my hopes up but that's a sign of emulation.


----------



## Koldur (Sep 8, 2020)

It has been said that speed run glitches have been patched out, so there is hope for more improvements!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> The opening cutscenes for sunshine is zoomed in compared to the original.... I'm still not trying to get my hopes up but that's a sign of emulation.


Sign of emulation and/or lazyness.
Stll meandering, but hoping for emulation for the sake of GC/Wii on Switch.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 8, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sign of emulation and/or lazyness.
> Stll meandering, but hoping for emulation for the sake of GC/Wii on Switch.


Emulation is the only thing that would make the minimal effort excusable to me.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> Emulation is the only thing that would make the minimal effort excusable to me.


Same haha.
Come on, Nintendo. Fuck it up and give us GC/Wii on the Switch, even if unintentionally :^}


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 8, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Same haha.
> Come on, Nintendo. Fuck it up and give us GC/Wii on the Switch, even if unintentionally :^}


It's not everyday that you want your favorite company to make a mistake.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It's not everyday that you want your favorite company to make a mistake.


My favorite company has been making mistakes since they became my favorite company. Let them make mistakes in our favor for once lol


----------



## Nemix77 (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking forward to replaying Super Mario Galaxy for the third time in Full HD and without motion controls.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 9, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Maybe next year for her 35'th.. but she'll probably still be alone. It'll be all about Link and Zelda
> 
> Fingers crossed for a trillogy release a few months before MP4 is ready..


I'm sick of remakes and trilogies. Its like eating beans every day for every meal.
I'm still waiting for Fusion sequel.

As for prime 4, that game shouldn't even exist imo. Dark Samus is gone. At least the "prime" should be gone in the name.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'm sick of remakes and trilogies. Its like eating beans every day for every meal.
> I'm still waiting for Fusion sequel.
> 
> *As for prime 4, that game shouldn't even exist imo*.
> ...


They established non-Prime Metroid Prime games 14 years ago, but I agree that it doesn't make a lot of sense to keep calling it that


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'm sick of remakes and trilogies. Its like eating beans every day for every meal.
> I'm still waiting for Fusion sequel.
> 
> As for prime 4, that game shouldn't even exist imo. Dark Samus is gone. At least the "prime" should be gone in the name.


Has there been new information revealed about Prime 4? I thought all we knew about it was the logo. Isn't it a bit early to start making judgements?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 11, 2020)

it's only a matter of time now.  it's downloading to my system:


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 11, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it's only a matter of time now.  it's downloading to my system:
> 
> View attachment 224542


uhhh proof?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 11, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> uhhh proof?



it's a prepurchase.  it did say preorder, and it said something about charging you seven days before release.  before that, you can cancel.  I prepurchased paper mario, and it was well in advance.  now, nintendo is only letting you download games a week in advance, possibly due to piracy in some cases weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it's a prepurchase.  it did say preorder, and it said something about charging you seven days before release.  before that, you can cancel.  I prepurchased paper mario, and it was well in advance.  now, nintendo is only letting you download games a week in advance, possibly due to piracy in some cases weeks ahead of schedule.


PlayStation and Xbox do that too. You're allowed to download in advance, although you're only permitted to play on its launch day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nemix77 said:


> Looking forward to replaying Super Mario Galaxy for the third time in Full HD and without motion controls.


It's an upscale.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 11, 2020)

Nintendo used to allow you to download a game months in advance.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2020)

So the game allows pre-loading?


----------



## Nemix77 (Sep 11, 2020)

Boesy said:


> It's an upscale.



If that's the case, I still have my Wii (U) version.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 11, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> So the game allows pre-loading?


Yes, I was able to pre-order it beforehand, but it pre-loaded today and I was charged today as well. You can now cancel as long as it's before 7 Days of release.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Yes, I was able to pre-order it beforehand, but it pre-loaded today and I was charged today as well. You can now cancel as long as it's before 7 Days of release.



That's pretty cool, as I was thinking of getting the digital version


----------



## godreborn (Sep 11, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That's pretty cool, as I was thinking of getting the digital version


You can pre-order 3D world as well, but it won't preload and you can cancel the pre-order.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2020)

godreborn said:


> You can pre-order 3D world as well, but it won't preload and you can cancel the pre-order.




I never liked 3D world TBH, never had people play multiplayer and I didn't like the final boss.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 12, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I never liked 3D world TBH, never had people play multiplayer and I didn't like the final boss.


I've been playing the game religiously. I think I know where every Star is by heart but not stamp. It doesn't really feel like 3D Mario though.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it's a prepurchase.  it did say preorder, and it said something about charging you seven days before release.  before that, you can cancel.  I prepurchased paper mario, and it was well in advance.  now, nintendo is only letting you download games a week in advance, possibly due to piracy in some cases weeks ahead of schedule.



Oh lol. I thought this was a different thread and you had gotten it early


----------



## Wizerd (Sep 12, 2020)

pretty shitty that they are reselling games more and more often especially at full price


----------



## Tmpe0 (Sep 12, 2020)

Galaxy 2 where are you


----------



## godreborn (Sep 12, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I never liked 3D world TBH, never had people play multiplayer and I didn't like the final boss.



there's a few cool things in 3d world.  for example, you can do one of those ground pound jumps.  I didn't know this until odyssey, but if you ground pound, then hit the jump button as you hit the ground, you'll jump higher.  it's in 3d world.  I learned it in odyssey, since you pretty much have to be an expert at the moves to beat the gold koopa troopa in those races.  I've beaten all of them.  sadly, the mushroom kingdom's, which you'd think would be one of the hardest, is actually probably the easiest of the bunch.  lol


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2020)

Nemix77 said:


> If that's the case, I still have my Wii (U) version.


It's not remastered or remade, so unfortunately it is. Hopefully it plays better (camera).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2020)

Wizerd said:


> pretty shitty that they are reselling games more and more often especially at full price


It's 3 games for the price of one. How is that full price?


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Sep 12, 2020)

this is great, for people that havenot played the orignals, 
since i have the oringals and a good way to play them via my andriod phone, 
this colletion is not needed for me.

also, what turned me off from buying this is the simple fact that: 



Spoiler: They removed this



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=OCh2l0J1uJk&usg=AOvVaw17_vR2eQY8HySAYxthgXIA



why tho? it was so fun to have left it in  
maybe cause they have doug bowser, so they didn't want this meme to insult him
or they found it insulting to king bowser? 

shame that ihis won't be in 3D all stars 64 version. 
thankfully the orignal has this, so i'll stick with that. 
hahaha


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 12, 2020)

2DSGamerdude said:


> this is great, for people that havenot played the orignals,
> since i have the oringals and a good way to play them via my andriod phone,
> this colletion is not needed for me.
> 
> ...


I believe they removed it because it's based on the Shindou version of the game, which was Japan exclusive and was a refined version of SM64.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Wizerd said:


> pretty shitty that they are reselling games more and more often especially at full price


Seems like a fair price, if this site is accurate


Spoiler: images showing price


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 12, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Seems like a fair price, if this site is accurate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images showing price
> ...


It depends on your point of reference. For example, look at the crash/spyro trilogies. Those were priced at $40 dollars and contained 3 games remade from the ground up. By that comparison, these are overpriced. If you're comparing by prices of these games on the second hand market, it makes a little more sense. That is until you consider the prices of previous rereleases of these games. 64 cost $10, and galaxy cost $20 on the Wii U eshop. Sunshine wasn't on the eshop, but lets just say it falls in-beteween at $15. That's still only $45 and even if you decide to be generous and value sunshine at $20, it is only $50 compared to $60.

I'm not saying either opinion is right or wrong. At the end of the day it is just that, an opinion. However, I don't think it's worth arguing because both sides are valid.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 12, 2020)

Got a look at the game / soundtrack selection screen.
Not a huge fan of it tbh, kind of boring. Reminds me a bit of the S/NES Classic menu.

Got it from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV0SOT9dYrw.
Be warned, it's Nintendo Minute, so it's cringe.


----------



## bowser (Sep 13, 2020)

Click bait video or is there some truth to it?


----------



## aerios169 (Sep 13, 2020)

I want the freaking gsme


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 16, 2020)

Not sure where to put this since there are multiple threads, but I thought I'd post these here (keep in mind this is from the leaked copies)
They've updated graffiti portals to not be a compressed mess, which really bothered me in the original:


 
Also, the gray cubes in secret levels normally unseen by normal hardware but visible in Dolphin, are visible in this version. It makes me wonder if that's an oversight or it was meant to be that way.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 27, 2020)

An update for the game


----------



## luigirockz (Oct 27, 2020)

@banjo2 this would have been awesome at launch but it's Nintendo. It took a bit to adjust to sunshine


----------

